# Radiograbador Crown Csc 850



## fededesalta (Jul 28, 2017)

Hola para todos tengo problemas con la sintonia de las emisoras de fm. Ninguna sale en estereo y se escuchan muy pocas.Ademas como no es nitido el sonido.
Por donde empiezo a buscar la falla.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 28, 2017)

Las emisoras AM agarran todas. Busca el integrado que está en la primera etapa que sus tensiones este correctas.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 29, 2017)

Hola y ademas de lo que dice el colega,verificar el estado del filtro de 10,7Mhz


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2017)

Antena ?


----------



## fededesalta (Oct 4, 2017)

Las antenas estan conectadas, acá les paso unas fotos para que me digan que revisar.

 Este es el radiograbador


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

Revisa las tensiones de cada pin del HA11211 que cumple las funcione de FM/AM receiver, coteja cada pin con la hoja datos y verifica las tensiones en ellos, el BA1320 es el FM stereo multiplixer hace lo mismo, pin por pin
Aca te dejo donde bajar data
http://rtellason.com/chipdata/ha11211.pdf
http://rtellason.com/chipdata/ba1320.pdf


----------



## fededesalta (Oct 5, 2017)

Gracias Panda, voy a revisar.Te cuento, no soy de meter mano a los equipos, hago muy poco pero me animo.Asi que te imaginas como me quedaron los ojos cuando abro el archivo y me sale todo en chino.Todavia me da risa de mi sorpresa.
Mido las tensiones y luego comento que paso.


----------



## fededesalta (Oct 5, 2017)

Ahi estan los valores que obtuve del integrado HA 11211.Tambien agrego foto de la tension que entrega la fuente .


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2017)

Salvo la primer tensión, las demás estan bien, hace medicione en el otro CI


----------



## fededesalta (Oct 5, 2017)

Perdon ,en las especificaciones del BA 1320 no encuentro los indicadores de donde tomar las tensiones.


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 6, 2017)

revisa esas bobinas,alguna de ellas lleva dentro un condensador que con el tiempo se estropea,tendras que desoldarlas y la que lo tenga negro esa es la jodida,rompe el condensador y suélda otra vez a la placa la bobina,ten mucho cuidado al desoldarlas son muy fragiles,fijate a que patas iba el condensador soldado y sustituyelo por otro,soldandolo a ellas,normalmente son de 60pf-100pf,luego sintoniza una emisora(la que coja mejor)y regula la bobina hasta que aparezca la señal de estéreo,saludos.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## fededesalta (Oct 6, 2017)

Gracias ninodebes, tambien me voy a fijar en eso.
Lo unico que pude medir en el ci ba1320 es la tension entre patas 1 y 7.No se como mas seguir.Con respecto a las bobinas que me aconseja revisar hay una que no tiene el dibujo para regular.Se puede sospechar que este descalibrada?


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 6, 2017)

fededesalta dijo:


> Gracias ninodebes, tambien me voy a fijar en eso.
> Lo unico que pude medir en el ci ba1320 es la tension entre patas 1 y 7.No se como mas seguir.Con respecto a las bobinas que me aconseja revisar hay una que no tiene el dibujo para regular.Se puede sospechar que este descalibrada?




esa que no se puede regular,es la única que no debes mirar,pero si quieres asegurarte de ella,con el polímetro en medida de ohmios te da 0 o un valor aproximado esta bien.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2017)

Recordando la falla, sintoniza pocas emisoras y ninguna sale en estéreo, estas que se sintonizan que tal es su sonido?
Bobinas no toques ningún núcleo, si se descalibra chau


----------



## fededesalta (Oct 7, 2017)

https://youtu.be/1ciUYBrEoW4
Las pocas que sintoniza no son en estereo y tampoco se mueve el vumetro que  indica la sintonia.



Tiene estas soldaduras que no me parecen originales .Agrego fotos de ambos lados de la plaqueta .La parte central de la segunda foto corresponde al reverso de donde estan las soldaduras.Que conviene hacer , desoldar lo que parece un puente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2017)

Link de YouTube mal copiado !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 7, 2017)

Esas soldaduras parecen originales, eso era normal en muchos aparatos.
Veo que has quitado la cera de la bobina del oscilador, como te han sugerido es mejor no tocar los ajustes de las bobinas o te costara días volver a tene un ajuste medio decente.

¿Has comprobado la continuidad de las bobinas?, era fallo típico, he reparado mas de una.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2017)

Aqui te consegui el manual de servicio es del modelo 950 pero la parte de la radio son identicos-
En la página 12 esta el esquema, vas a tener que revisar tanto Q1 como Q2 y toda la circuiteria asociada, sobre todo capacitores y polarización


----------



## fededesalta (Oct 7, 2017)

A ver ahi?







Gracias x el manual de servicio voy a controlar lo que pueda.Solo he quitado la cera no lo movi me parecio muy fragil.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 7, 2017)

*Preguntas:*

_El sonido sale de los dos parlante o de uno ??_

_Cambiaste el cristal del F.I. de la etapa FM ??_

_Intentaste intercalar los canales ??_

_Estas usando asimétrica en la reparación ??_

Saludos


----------



## fededesalta (Oct 8, 2017)

Se escuchan *por*  ambos canales.Estuve revisando el circuito que me pasaron y *por* nombrar algunos valores las resistencias 1, 2, 3, 4 , 11 y 24 no coinciden con los que tengo en el equipo. Sera que no corresponde al modelo ?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 8, 2017)

Claro que puede  haber valores diferetes es un 950, el tuyo es un 850, pero asi todo te sirve para hubicar las partes y medir tensiones y  c omponentes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 8, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don fededesalta no se si tienes instrumentos para ayuste y calibración de radios , si NO una dica serias sintonizar alguna emisora local de FM lo mejor possible que for y con auxilio de un destornillador plano (si possible NO mectalico) tentar ayustar la bobina de FI "IFT1" y la bobina de demodulación de FM por cuadratura "IFT2" para mejor calidad de recepción.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Bleny (Oct 9, 2017)

Yo creo que tendrás algún capcitor electrolítico muy seco .


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 9, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don fededesalta no se si tienes instrumentos para ayuste y calibración de radios , si NO una dica serias sintonizar alguna emisora local de FM lo mejor possible que for y con auxilio de un destornillador plano (si possible NO mectalico) tentar ayustar la bobina de FI "IFT1" y la bobina de demodulación de FM por cuadratura "IFT2" para mejor calidad de recepción.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



es exactamente lo que le he dicho solo que una de esas bobinas lleva interiormente un condensador el cual hay que romper y poner uno nuevo externamente,saludos.


----------



## fededesalta (Oct 9, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Claro que puede  haber valores diferetes es un 950, el tuyo es un 850, pero asi todo te sirve para hubicar las partes y medir tensiones y  c omponentes



Crei que variaba la parte externa de los equipos .Entendi mal una respuesta tuya.


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 12, 2017)

Por la manera cómo suena al sintonizar emisoras, tiene el discriminador de FM desajustado. 
Cuesta de ver en las fotos y el esquema del IC, pero ajustando levemente IFT2 se tiene que solucionar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2017)

ninodeves dijo:


> es exactamente lo que le he dicho solo que una de esas bobinas lleva interiormente un condensador el cual hay que romper y poner uno nuevo externamente,saludos.


De plenissimo acuerdo si es la bobina IFT2 , pero como saper lo correcto valor capacitivo para puder reenplazar por otro nuevo ??   
Eso sin dudas esplicaria una demodulación FM mediocre (mala).
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 16, 2017)

Estas teniendo un problema de F.I cambia los cristales o algunos de los transformadores frios de FI de la parte FM debe de tener algún *golpe*, suelen romperse por golpes esas partes.







Hay no hay tensión que queme o que deteriore cosas, puede podrirse el plástico del equipo que la radio sigue andando, pero si es dedil a los golpes.


----------



## fededesalta (Oct 22, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> Estas teniendo un problema de F.I cambia los cristales o algunos de los transformadores frios de FI de la parte FM debe de tener algún *golpe*, suelen romperse por golpes esas partes.
> 
> http://www.incb.com.mx/images/sampledata/art/art0083_0001.jpg
> 
> Hay no hay tensión que queme o que deteriore cosas, puede podrirse el plástico del equipo que la radio sigue andando, pero si es dedil a los golpes.



Se pueden poner de algun equipo antiguo ? .He visto en una chatarreria le decimos *POR* acä, a los desarmaderos de cosas viejas. Tienen que coincidir los colores ? o como seria.



Gatxan dijo:


> Por la manera cómo suena al sintonizar emisoras, tiene el discriminador de FM desajustado.
> Cuesta de ver en las fotos y el esquema del IC, pero ajustando levemente IFT2 se tiene que solucionar.



Si me decis que parte de la foto que subi necesitas ver, la tomo con mas nitidez.Gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 22, 2017)

Buenas, respetando el mismo color de núcleo no había ningún problema, lo único que posiblemente habría que retocar un poco, pero solo si fuese necesario.

Normalmente se usaba para FI el del núcleo amarillo, pero a veces algunas marcas usaban otros colores.
Por lógia el discriminador estaría pegado al ic, pero aconsejo primero descartar avería "física" antes de realizar ajustes.
Lo primero sería comprobar la continuidad de los transformadores y bobinas.

En caso de tener que ajustar o sustituir por otro, lo mejor es marcar (con pintauñas mismo), un lado del núcleo, para así retomar el ajuste de fábrica si fuese necesario.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 22, 2017)

Buenas noches,si el receptor recibe algo ,dudo que el problema venga por el lado de las bobinas ajustables,,luego de verificar los voltages de la etapa,comprobar el filtro a cristal de 10,7 Mhz,Las demas pruebas que se me ocurren ,requieren instrumental ,o amplia experiencia en etapas receptoras de Rf.


Saludos.


----------



## fededesalta (Abr 10, 2019)

Se puede retomar el tema?. Me di por vencido y lo deje como estaba al Crown. Hace un mes lo lleve a un cuasi tecnico con un inmenso taller. Me lo reviso y dijo que tenia que cambiar integrados. Éstos nunca llegaron y blablabla. Lo retire lo tengo descansando en un estante.Sera que si los pido de mercadolibre los coloco y ya. Estan a 100 $ masomenos. O el diagnostico que me dieron no es. Yo subí video de la falla en fm.Gracias  *por*  leer


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 10, 2019)

He vuelto a ver el vídeo y el único problema que le veo por la manera de sonar es que tiene la bobina de quadratura desajustada en el circuito integrado discriminador de FM (el HA11211, lee el datasheet, compara con el circuito de la radio y verás cuál es dicha bobina). Marca la posición original del núcleo, y con la radio en marcha, gira ese núcleo una vuelta a un lado o al otro y en algún punto se tiene que aclarar el audio de la emisora sintonizada. Es muy fácil, no creo que tengas ningún problema más. 
Además, el estéreo se activará cuando el integrado detecte que la demodulación se está haciendo bien, cosa que ahora no sucede.
Por supuesto que se podría ajustar a la perfección con instrumental especializado, pero no creo que encuentres ningún taller que te lo haga.


----------



## frincho (Abr 10, 2019)

hola amigo. le sugiero que le adapte un modulo de usb que venden, y trae radio, usb, bluetooth es lo máximo.


----------



## fededesalta (Abr 14, 2019)

Gatxan dijo:


> He vuelto a ver el vídeo y el único problema que le veo por la manera de sonar es que tiene la bobina de quadratura desajustada en el circuito integrado discriminador de FM (el HA11211, lee el datasheet, compara con el circuito de la radio y verás cuál es dicha bobina). Marca la posición original del núcleo, y con la radio en marcha, gira ese núcleo una vuelta a un lado o al otro y en algún punto se tiene que aclarar el audio de la emisora sintonizada. Es muy fácil, no creo que tengas ningún problema más.
> Además, el estéreo se activará cuando el integrado detecte que la demodulación se está haciendo bien, cosa que ahora no sucede.
> Por supuesto que se podría ajustar a la perfección con instrumental especializado, pero no creo que encuentres ningún taller que te lo haga.


Tal cual me indicabas. Se escucha mucho mas claro, es mas, se llega a encender la luz que indica   las fm en estereo.Pero me  pasa algo raro, apago la radio y en unas horas no se escuchan en estereo.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 15, 2019)

te lo vuelvo a repetir,esa bobina lleva un condensador en su interior,rompelo y ponle uno externo soldado a las patillas donde va el viejo,unos mensajes mas atrás te lo explique bien.


----------



## fededesalta (Abr 22, 2019)

Le termine cambiando el CI BA 1320 y vualaa, sintoniza en estero. Quedo muy bien para mi. Quiero agradecerles por las sujerencias que fueron muy utiles.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 23, 2019)

me alegro que no fuese la bobina que te decía,porque el arreglo ha sido mucho mas sencillo.


----------



## EATMq (Jun 22, 2021)

Amigo aprovecho esta publicación para pedirles si alguien tiene el manual de servicio o diagrama eléctrico de la radio-grabadora Crown CSC 250, lo he buscado y no lo encuentro, por favor lo necesito.


----------

